# Netzwerkverbindungen in JAVA



## damo (2. Februar 2006)

..so leutet mein Thema für meine Facharbeit 
Es soll sich also alles darum srehen, wie so ein Netzwerk über JAVA funktioniert, was man damit erreichen kann und dann natürlich noch ein praktisches Beispiel.

Jetzt habe ich überlegt, dass es nicht schlecht sein würde, wenn ich mir vielleicht erst einmal ein Buch oÄ dazu durchlese. Nun Meine Frage: Kennt jemand von euch vielleicht ein Buch / eBook / website etc dazu, um einen guten Einstieg zu finden?

Schon mal vielen Dank in Vorraus!


----------



## bl4ck29 (2. Februar 2006)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...8-3/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i3_xgl/302-4810960-8928061

Das hab ich mal gelesen und es vermittelt Grundlagen wenn man noch nie mit Java Sockets oder ähnliches erstellt hat, aber besonders umfangreich ist das Buch nicht. Für ne Facharbeit sollte es vllt reichen...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Prinzipiell gibts dazu eigentlich recht viel Material im Internet. Einfach mal nach Sockets, RMI und Verteilte Systeme im Zusammenhang mit Java suchen.
Um die Arbeit nicht zu Umfangreich werden zu lassen wuerde ich mich an deiner Stelle auf ein Thema beschraenken und dieses ausfuehrlich behandeln.

Bei Sockets waere dann IMHO interessant:
-> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/guide/net/overview/overview.html
- Unterschied zwischen UDP/ TCP Sockets, Einsatzmoeglichkeiten, Wo wann am besten...etc.
- Schematischer Aufbau einer einfachen Client Server Anwendung mit Sockets
- Verschluesselungsmoeglichkeiten (SSL)
- Beispielhafte Implementierung eines Multi-Client Chats.

Gruss Tom


----------



## damo (26. Februar 2006)

Also ich bin nun mitten drinn im Facharbeitsstress und es geht ganz gut voran d.h. alle Programme sind geschrieben, bis auf einen gescheiten Netzwerkchat. Sprich: jemand startet einen Server im Netzwerk und andere Rechner können sich per Client einklineken und chatten.

Ich hab schon viel gesucht, jedoch hab ich irgendwie bisher nich nichts gefunden, was mir in der Hinsicht helfen könnte.

Kennt jemand hier vielleicht Tutorial für eine beispielhafte programmierung eines solchen Chats oder Links die hilfreich sein könnten?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## fanste (26. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Diesen hier finde ich für den Anfang ganz gut. http://java.seite.net/chat/sockets.html
Hier im forum findest du auch noch ein paar Themen über Chats.

mb fanste


----------

